# Lowrance training video



## schandm (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys, need a little help. Bought a Lowrance Elite 5 DSI unit and was wondering if there is a website or video available to help learn how to operate. Always had Garmin before and this is new to me.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Might try a search. Posting a pic of your graph might help to. Lowr. an eagle have the same controls for some models.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Select your unit from the list on this page. You'll be able to play with it just like if you were on the water.
http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Product-Emulators/


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sticky?????


----------

